# I found my new television....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.faketv.com/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I like how they say it "Accurately simulates the light output of a real LCD HDTV television"....

Why does it have to be an LCD? or an HDTV? Why not just a regular 'TV'?? :lol:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Will I be charged a $5 per month mirror fee?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol:

That's actually pretty ingenious. I doubt I'd ever consider purchasing one, but it's not a bad idea. Did give me a good chuckle all the same.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

If you have kids they will use it to read porno under the bed covers.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

ha ha, thats pretty cool and not a bad idea. i just wish it would simulate a plasma instead of an lcd:lol:


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> If you have kids they will use it to read porno under the bed covers.


What? :scratchin


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

koji68 said:


> What? :scratchin


Instead of the old boy scout flashlight....of course we only had magazines in my time. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I never read porno in my day.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I never read porno in my day.


:lol: That is a knee slapper.:lol: :hurah:


----------

